# Memorising it



## Eledhwen (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm sitting by the computer here, and my oldest daughter has just recited the first paragraph of "The Hobbit" off by heart. I was amazed, and wondered how she came to learn it. She told me she was ten years old at the time when her English teacher - a bloke - gave them The Hobbit as a set book and told them all to learn the first paragraph off by heart. They even had to try chanting it together in class! Once they had all learned it, he said "Whatever else you forget in life, you will always remember the first paragraph of the Hobbit." It's true! (she remembers thinking at the time "Oh yes, that's handy  )


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 3, 2003)

I like that. That was pretty cool, what was said.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 3, 2003)

That is pretty good ( I'd probably forget it instantly )...I remember talking to someone a while ago, who somehow managed to memorise the whole of the Fellowship of the Ring. They said it took them about 9 years to do.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 3, 2003)

Are you serious??? I think its possible, but are you actually sure??


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah, they sounded pretty serious, and they said it took them ages. I'd have thought that memorising the whole book would take away the fun of reading it...


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow. It would be good to memorise the book. Especially for reports and stuff.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 4, 2003)

THE WHOLE OF THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING? My first thought was "what on earth for?" But it's still quite an achievement I suppose. Has he/she started on The Two Towers? Where would it all end?

It would be a good party turn.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *That is pretty good ( I'd probably forget it instantly )...I remember talking to someone a while ago, who somehow managed to memorise the whole of the Fellowship of the Ring. They said it took them about 9 years to do. *


 Sounds like they had been frightened by reading Fahrenheit 451 when they were younger.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Oct 5, 2003)

I've only got the first line memorised, but it'd be a good challenge to try and learn more by memory.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 5, 2003)

I guess the only achievement I've memorised about the FOTR is the movies version. I practically know every seen. Though not the words.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 5, 2003)

I have 'The Battle of Pelennor Fields' memorised- or I used to, I should check and see if I'm slipping. I realized the other day I couldn't remember quite all of _The Highwayman_.

But memorising things is a good habit to get in to- you always have something to do, for instance. Getting blood drawn? Concentrate on remembering it. Works for dentist appointments, waiting rooms, and long lines, too.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 5, 2003)

> THE WHOLE OF THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING? My first thought was "what on earth for?" But it's still quite an achievement I suppose. Has he/she started on The Two Towers? Where would it all end?



They didn't say anything about starting on the Two Towers, but if they did it would probably take another 8-9 years.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2003)

> Sounds like they had been frightened by reading Fahrenheit 451 when they were younger



My Grandpa told me about that book, though I have never read it. He said I needed to get a job as a book memorizor. 

That was when I had the entire Star Wars Trillogy down line for line. . .Echo three to Echo seven. . .and all that. ..

I've forgotten it now.

Anyway, I'd like to just for the heck of it. . .but I never will. I know that I couldn't.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 24, 2003)

> My Grandpa told me about that book, though I have never read it.



Ah! Not another one! Go! Read it! Quickly!


----------



## Dr. Ransom (Oct 24, 2003)

I just finished Fahrenheit 451. I mostly liked it, though it's by no means spectacular. I did however like the way the movie Equalibrium used a lot of the same ideas. 

Actually, the thought I had when I read the authers endnotes was how simular the arguments about closing the GoR and GoP were to burning books. Any thoughts on this one? I really concidered posting some quotes from the author and seeing if other people saw the simularity.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 24, 2003)

> I just finished Fahrenheit 451. I mostly liked it, though it's by no means spectacular.


I thought it was, but to each his own. It's an important book nevertheless.


----------



## Rangerdave (Oct 24, 2003)

If I may be allowed to digress back to the original topic for just a moment, I would like to make a statement. 

I would have to say that committing to memory the opening paragraph of The Hobbit or of any other work of literature is nothing more than a complete waste of both the student’s and the educator’s time and mental energies. 
This is a flagrant violation of _RD’s LAW_* which clearly states that one should never waste time memorizing what one can just as easily look up.
Memorization teaches nothing but trivia, learning how to do relevant research is an important skill.

End of rant, please continue with your discussion.
RD


Know to my students as Professor {insert my last name here}’s Law


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 24, 2003)

I think memorisation is a good, grey-cell building skill. Pointless memorisation is nothing but trivia, but being able to memorise something isn't a bad thing to be able to do. And memorising things does not prevent people from learning to research (which _is_ an important skill).

Besides, it's fun to pace around in front of the college while waiting for my ride muttering 'Death, be not proud...'.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2003)

I personally adore memorizing things. ..for one thing you can't carry all the books you want with you everywhere you go. For another it just. . .is fun?

Anyway, I used to have a lot more Lord of the Rings poems memorized, but I don't seem to at the moment. . .


----------

